# Why bathroom doors should remain shut....



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

how funny! 

I love how she is just sitting there, too! You know she had a blast!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry.. but I laughed!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL at least the majorty of it is not ruined- can be rerolled and reused!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I laughed too... but Kodi has done this several times. He pulls it out of the bathroom through the whole house!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL well she actually took it from the bathroom down the hallway in one long sheet, LOL. Just not big enough for the picture!

Celtickitti.....love your photo! ^.^


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

When Dexter was a puppy, I would keep his crate door open most of the time and he treated it as his secret clubhouse. Any and all treasures got stashed in the crate. So of course the first time he discovered the joys of unrolling toilet paper, he brought it all the way down the hall, through the living room, and into his crate.

The trail of evidence leads to one suspect...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

hehe, these photos are hilarious! Darcy loves to go after the toilet roll but so far he has only grabbed the whole thing, never grabbed a piece and unrolled it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lol caught in the act!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> When Dexter was a puppy, I would keep his crate door open most of the time and he treated it as his secret clubhouse. Any and all treasures got stashed in the crate. So of course the first time he discovered the joys of unrolling toilet paper, he brought it all the way down the hall, through the living room, and into his crate.
> 
> The trail of evidence leads to one suspect...


Oh that is cute!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

mine go for the waster basket - whatever is in it - gets out and spread around! haven't discovered the tp roll thank heaven!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

These are great! Love the toilet paper trail to the crate LOL. It was a surprise when she started to do it....my afghans seem to only like to sort through my laundry basket. >.< Although I'm sure Ella would join in if she was tall enough. >.<


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can never figure out who can do this faster at our house...Biscuit or my girls!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Lolol


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

teehee! that's too funny. Luckily Mason has discovered this trick yet


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Seriously laughing here. Such a mess for such a little poodle!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is way too cute to get into trouble! LOL!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Great TP pictures. Love the trail right into the crate 
Lacey likes to take TP out of the garbage can and shred it in a little pile right in the middle of my bedroom floor when she's mad at me. Its her own little personal :thefinger: Who knew TP could be so expressive.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL, such funny pics! 
Toilet paper has to be above noses around here, even my two year old Boston Terrier won't hesitate to scoop it up and run through out the house!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

LOL! Penny does that too. She's managed to pull the whole roll off in 1 sheet before. I wanted to be mad but was so amused with the fact that it was still in 1 piece. Couldn't stop laughing. Big mistake!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ound: This is just the best!!! My dogs are too well behaved to do something so funny as that. Sometimes I wish they would be just a little naughty so I could get a really good laugh...like this one!! Thanks for sharing that. Made my day!
_


----------



## Ray-Ray's World (Sep 30, 2010)

Ruh-Roh! Someone's been naughty..
Well, someones... hehehe..great pictures!

Now I'm kind of glad Ray-Ray can't find the toilet paper!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

She's so innocent-looking!!! But caught in the act. Cute, cute photo. Love the trail into the crate, too.

I've had that experience, too, from my cat. Someone told me to switch the way I usually have the toilet paper in the holder (end hanging over) to end hanging under. So far, it's worked. But now if I leave the closet door ajar, she attacks the rolls in the closet, loose or in a package, it doesn't matter!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh! That is just tooooo funny! And look at him sitting there like he is so darn innocent. Hard to get mad at them for being naughty when they are just so darn cute!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So very cute I love all the toilet paper pics.


----------

